# Leaving town 4 the weekend



## Garden Knowm (Feb 9, 2007)

I am going out on a 2 day intensive workout program...see you all MONDAY..

iloveyou


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 10, 2007)

B careful, and have a good time!


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 13, 2007)

how did it go?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 13, 2007)

it was GREAT.... They whooped my ass...

I do feel strong and fast as FOOK right now.. I did my first muscle ups... I did 6 in a row...



iloveyou


----------



## dankciti (Feb 13, 2007)

yah i took good care of th crop for ya.

only 2 plants died


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Feb 13, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> it was GREAT.... They whooped my ass...
> 
> I do feel strong and fast as FOOK right now.. I did my first muscle ups... I did 6 in a row...
> 
> ...


Welcome back! We missed you knowm.


----------

